# How long does a bastille cp soap cure for?



## skayc1 (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm wanting to make a baby soap that uses 75-80% olive oil, not sure how long it would need to cure for. I do know that a castille soap recipe cures for 6 months.


----------



## Yooper (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a bastille baby soap (about 85% olive oil) that is great at 2 years old.  I did use it before that, and found it pretty nice at 6-8 months, but awesome at 1.5 years old.  Super mild, and hard and firm in the tub with no "snotty" texture at all.  When it was newer, it did have a bit of slime to it.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 14, 2015)

Mine contains 50% OO and I cure it for 4 to 6 weeks. I've made several batches with 80% OO before, though, and I felt they were better with a longer cure of at least 3 months.


IrishLass


----------



## skayc1 (Jul 14, 2015)

My recipe will have 75% so it's good to know it will need to cure for 3 months or more.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 14, 2015)

My SWAG (Scientific Wild A$$ Guess) is at least 3 months for 70% OO, 6 months for pure OO - more is better.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 14, 2015)

'Typical' soap I do 6 - 8 weeks which I consider 50% or less OO. Over that gets 3 months minimum and if it's over 80% I do 6 months to a year depending on the recipe. 
My pure 100% OO gets no less than a full year. I'm doing a hundred Castile for a friend who owns an olive orchard so using her OO.. she had her other friends test the bars recently at 8 months along and several said a bit slimy. She wants them now but this just showed her that they need a year and worth the wait IMO.


----------

